
My Way or the Huawei - octosphere
http://zeihan.com/my-way-or-the-huawei/
======
Arnt
Much nice phrasing there, but light on details: "heavily dependent upon tech
imports from none other than the United States", what tech imports are those?

I've heard that Huawei's 5G hardware is the fastest, and the article implies
that 5G is somehow very important to this. Is that true? If so, why don't
others buy the same US hardware and get the same performance?

